# yet another one...



## mr. marlon (Aug 26, 2002)

has anyone POR-15 coated any piece that was already ceramic coated?


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: yet another one... (mr. marlon)*

I have used POR15 but not as you described. When using POR15 it is VERY important that you follow the directions EXACTLY. People that do not follow the directions usually have difficulty with POR15's performance. Those who follow the are almost always satisified with the results.
BTW, when using POR15 wear long rubber gloves as it does not come off of your skin very easily. It took around 2-3 weeks to wear off my arm (my gloves were not long enough).


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: yet another one... (charlier)*

id like to coat my entire undercarriage with por-15.....has anyone done that?


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: yet another one... (VW TANK)*

One or two people I know that own Air Cooled VWs have done their entire undercarriage. Most of the POR15 products require a topcoat because it does not like sunlight. Even though you are doing the undercarriage you should consider a topcoat. When I did my Rabbit Resto I used POR15 in places where sanding or sand blasting was not possible due to limited access in addition to other places.


[Modified by charlier, 9:09 PM 3-1-2003]


----------



## mr. marlon (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: yet another one... (mr. marlon)*

quote:[HR][/HR]has anyone POR-15 coated any piece that was already *ceramic coated*?[HR][/HR]​


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: yet another one... (mr. marlon)*

Now I will ask why you want to por15 your header (the only party on a car I can think that would have a ceramic coating on it)?
i suggest emailing Por-15 manufacturer with that question because i think they may not e ven have an answer themselves.
but my educated opinion on this (and no I never used Por15 I love in texas car dontr rust down here.. Thee hee) is that ceramic coating is actually powder coating , so its cleaned with steel cleaning agents then powder coated then cooked on in an oven. its basically part of the steel now, very difficult to removed at best guess (never really tried it). I think if you dont have a gloss on the ceramic coating, you could try a dap to see about adhesion but I think you will find that ceramic coating will be a bad thing for por 15 and youll have to sand down area were your por15 will have to grip unto metal, and not paint to remain in place.
food for though... if nothing more...


----------

